# My progress 16 years old



## dejanzafirev (May 17, 2015)

Maybe you remember me from my last post.I posted a few photos of me a few months ago.Now I'll also post a few photos and I hope you can give me some advices like last time you did.I really improved in a few bodyparts.Let me know what you think about my phisique with a comments bellow.Thanks!


----------



## Jada (May 17, 2015)

Damn son u have that Justin Bieber  look, other than that looking good , keep up the good work And hit those legs.


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 17, 2015)

Squat and eat red meat and drink whole milk.  Rest and Repeat.  The cosmetic stuff is a luxury.  Take advantage of your youth and build your core as strong as you can now.  

You look great.  Post up your work out and what you eat.  Im too lazy to look.


----------



## snake (May 18, 2015)

You look great may man and at 16, way ahead of most anyone. You're chest is is a strong point and your upper back is not far behind. It looks like you have a long bicep muscle tendon so that front double should show a nice peak. work them legs and keep up the hard work!


----------



## angelo212 (May 18, 2015)

I searched for your other photos from the thread you started in January but there are no photos. Did you delete them? You talked about doing a bodybuilding show you had a invitation to. Anyway your still very young so take advantage of that testosterone running through you body and stay away from the "STUFF" at least until you max out on your own potential. If you stay dedicated and consistence we'll be seeing more of you when you endorse some supplement company in the future. LOL. I love seeing young bucks like this trying something productive instead of running the streets.


----------



## Azog (May 18, 2015)

Looking good, kid!


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 18, 2015)

Your left arm seems to be lagging behind the right - it could just be that your mind-muscle connection isn't there so when you pose you don't get the same contraction on the left vs the right. 
Can't really comment on the legs since none of the pics provide a good enough angle to do so.

Other than that, good job man


----------



## dejanzafirev (May 18, 2015)

Here it is a few photos of my legs.I have been working out in the gym for 10months.I go 6 days per week.Here it is my today's chest routine:
barbell bench press 5x5
barbell incline bench press 4x10-12
incline flies 4x10-12
dumbell incline press 4x10
decline bench press 4x10
cable crossover 2x15
Tomorrow is back's day.My workout routine should be somethinq like this:
deadlift 5x5
barbell bent over row 4x10
pull ups
t-bar row 4x10-12
pullover machine 4x12-15
dumbell rows 4x10
I weight about 175pounds.I think my bf is about 15-20.Tell me what you think about my harmstrings,calves and quadriceps.Thanks for good words.I'll continue with good work and healthy eating while reaching my goals.My meals at the day looks like this:
oats with milk and banana in the morning after sleep
4-5eggs, cheese,black bread,ham before school
at school rice with steak
salad before gym
after gym milk with raisins,after a half hour I usually eat fish or meet 
Before sleep some nuts.












https://scontent-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=f4e824638482e76cbcf15aec94ce23e6&oe=555CF518


----------



## mickems (May 18, 2015)

Looking good brother. it's great that you got such a good head start. I wish I was 16 again. lol.


----------



## sup3rxf0x (May 19, 2015)

Wish I started lifting at that age! Great work!


----------



## tjt011 (Jun 17, 2015)

make sure you eat a shitload, balance with mild cardio and hard workouts. keep up the good work


----------

